# Süsswasserschwamm?



## Volker S (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

habe etwas merkwürdiges in meinem Gartenteichfilter entdeckt. Von der Konsistenz ist es eher weich. Wenn es eine Algenart sein sollte habe ich Diese auch noch nicht gesehen. Hier mal die Bilder:
































Lebensraum: einmal der hier abgelichtete offene Filter (nur an einer Stelle dort aber großflächiger - im Strömungsbereich) und in meinem Vorfilter (eine lichtlosen geschlossenen Regentonne - dort an einer Filtermatte ebenfalls in der Strömung). Die Stömung ist aber an beiden exponierten Orten sehr klein.

[etwas später...]
...habe ein paar Links gefunden - daher gehe ich langsam wirklich davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um einen Schwamm handelt. Desweiteren habe ich im Netz ein paar Bilder von Süsswasserschwämmen gefunden. Und eines zeigt einen Schwamm mit Eiern. Vergleicht das mal mit meinem vorletzten Bild (rote Markierung]):


...hier nochmal ein anderes Foto:
http://www.unterwasser-fotos.com/catalog/images/tiere/big/wpo_11757.jpg

Ebenfalls aus den Quellen des Netzes ist die Info, dass es Formen mit eingelagerten symbiontischen Algen gibt. Bei meinem "Schwamm" kann man auch eingelagerte Fadenalgen erkennen.

Es gibt glaube ich so zwischen 5-7 Arten im Süsswasser. Als Bioindikator ist er der Gewässerkategorie 2,2 zugeteilt (kommt auch mit meinem anderen Kleingetier ungefähr hin (bis auf die Tubifex im Schlamm, die haben 3,6).

Hier nochmal 2 Crops:
Crop1 (140kb)

Crop2 (320kb)


-volker-


----------



## Annett (30. März 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserschwamm?*

Hallo Volker.

_*erstmaldenStaubabwischt*_ 

Als ich vor ca. 3,5 Jahren mal danach fragte, konnte mir keiner so richtig weiter helfen bzw. alle meinte, es wäre ein Pilz. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1836/?q=schw%E4mme

Als Du Dein Thema eröffnetest ist es mir anscheinend "durch die Lappen gegangen". 
Ich finde, meine Bilder haben eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu Deinen. Was meinst Du?
Wie ist es mit Deinem "Gebilde" weiter gegangen?
Wir mußten ja im Herbst die Schwämme reinigen, unterdessen hat der Filter letztes Frühjahr neue spendiert bekommen. Bin gespannt, ob sich wieder so etwas zeigen sollte. 
Bei dem Ganzen handelt es sich um unseren "alten" Teich (liegt 5km vom Haus entfernt), d.h. wir geben ihn dieses Jahr ganz sachte in andere Hände ab. 
Aber hingehen etc. dürfen wir natürlich weiterhin. Irgendwie bleibt es also auch ein wenig "unser" Teich.


----------



## McFarland (30. März 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserschwamm?*

Im Rhein-Herne Kanal sehe ich sowas öfters mal beim angeln an Steinen. Auf Nachfrage im Verein hieß es immer Süßwasserschwamm. Soll ein Zeichen dafür sein das die Wasserqualität ok ist. Kann aber auch nur Anglerlatein sein.


----------

